# Frog gigging



## rip18

With all the bullfrogs in the pond & the neat bullfrog shots I've gotten, I wanted to get some images of somebody gigging frogs.  I tried to get Mrs. Rip to do it with me gigging, but she wasn't getting into the water (with all the leeches...) and leaving me in the boat, and she wasn't running one of the little boats at night with the camera, and we didn't have anybody to watch the little critter.

So, since I don't know many folks in North Carolina yet, I went to the local Gander Mountain store & asked several good old boys to come gig frogs while I took pictures.  You would't believe the responses!  I even offered to pay them!  I did have two agree, but both backed out.  I finally put an advertisement on Craig's list for an "outdoorsy male model" and got a professional model & singer who splits his time between here & Los Angeles.  He had never done a gig quite like this before, but he seemed to enjoy it!


----------



## rip18

And then a close up...


----------



## jason308

So what time are we eatin?????    Nice shot!!!

Just saw the second one....I think he knows the end is coming soon!!!!!


----------



## rip18

Some of those guys had more meat on their legs than buffalo wings!!!!


----------



## jason308

rip18 said:


> Some of those guys had more meat on their legs than buffalo wings!!!!



That QBFM payin off huh??????


----------



## rip18

There were a few small guys out tonight that are still out there, as well as a BUNCH of "button buck" tadpoles!!!!  So, yep, I guess we were practicing QBFM.

I'll have to catch some tadpoles, put 'em in an aquarium & get some tadpole shots now!!!


----------



## ButcherTony

shoot I wouldev done it for the legs...and a 6pack


----------



## rip18

Yep, I know LOTS of folks in Georgia who would have done it for a share of the legs - some of 'em would have had the grease hot before we got off the water!!!

I started to see if somebody on here wanted to drive all the way up here....


----------



## JasonF

Thats great rip...next time you need a subject, shoot me a pm!


----------



## jaymax

JasonF said:


> Thats great rip...next time you need a subject, shoot me a pm!



I 2nd that!


----------



## FERAL ONE

rip, those are cool pics !!! we need to hook up and get some bowfishing shots!!!! i should try some of those with ethan!!!


----------



## HGM

Man, thats one thing I miss about S. Florida and having my airboat....... We used to have a blast...

So, did you have the model help you clean them? I bet he liked the nail in the board trick..


----------



## leo

*That's neat rip*

Great pics



> I finally put an advertisement on Craig's list for an "outdoorsy male model" and got a professional model & singer who splits his time between here & Los Angeles.



 .... There is just no limit to what you will do to "get the pic"


----------



## rip18

Yep, F1 - we need to have a bowfishing session.

I'll put out my next model call (whenever that might be, assumiong there is another one) on here.

My model was interested in "why" people would gig frogs.  He was raised in a big city in New York...  I explained that is where frog legs come from & then he was intrigued, but not enough to want to try one!!!


----------



## ronfritz

....you got a model off of Craigs-list....That is a hoot.  

I'm not saying it was a bad idea, I'm just saying I'm humbled by the fact that you'd go to that length because the closest I've come to that is to borrow the neighbor boy and his bicycle to try out some rear curtain sync shots with my flash.

You are my hero.


----------



## DRB1313

That second shot is sweet. One of those shots that really speak to Ya.
Not so impressed with you r Craig's List model though.


----------



## Hoss

The frog in the second one looks a lot like he's swallowing real hard.  Neat photos Rip.  Did you tell Mrs' Rip what it cost you to get the model?  She might be more willing to get in the water next time or then again you might just be in the water and it could be hot.  Maybe you should just keep that to yourself.
Thanks for sharing the great photos Rip.

Hoss


----------



## Smokey

...bet there has never been an ad asking for someone to be photographed while gigging frogs............until now.


----------



## Nicodemus

Hey Rip, next summer, come on back over here and we`ll get in Big Pond. I ain`t no model by no means, and have no desire to be one, but we`ll get eyeball deep in the bullfrogs. I`ll also bring fryer, grease, and fresh tomatoes.


----------



## swamphawg

*Someone say somethin about bullfrogs?*

Maybe that was just some wishful thinkin...


----------



## Smokey

nicodemus said:


> Hey Rip, next summer, come on back over here and we`ll get in Big Pond. I ain`t no model by no means, and have no desire to be one, but we`ll get eyeball deep in the bullfrogs. I`ll also bring fryer, grease, and fresh tomatoes.



I'm in


----------



## Hoyt man

is that seal in those pictures????? man you must have paid a fortune


----------



## rip18

He does resemble Seal!!  He was a really good model - but he worked cheap.  He was so interested in a "biology/wildlife" shoot, that I didn't have to pay him any money.  I'm trading him time for prints - some frog gigging shots & some other "in the water at night" shots for his portfolio!


----------

